# New Bridgestone Potenza RE-11



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

What great tyres these are. Amazing grip, wondering why I've been bothering with Yokohama's for so long.

So a few days these showed up at my doorstep.









Quickly took them to get fitted...









After a quick wash:









Sidewall on the RE-11's looks more S-tyre than road tyre:









At Fuji Speedway next to a Cayman and tokyogtr's red R35:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Dino how are they compared to RE-01R ?

Are these the replacements ?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Yes as of 1st of April these are the replacements. They are supposed to be far better than the RE-01R both on wet conditions, around a track and under braking.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Strange tread pattern, looks like slicks in the middle


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

Cool Dino!!! I love CE28N ^_^


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

How is the road noise? What about regular street driving, any noticable differences?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Not so noisy....at least not any difference from the previous tyres I had before (AVS Sport's)

Grip is very good, really pushed it on the fast corners down to Fuji. Car feels more planted across mid corner undulations, can't get it to slide too much in second gear any more either. Excellent rubber!!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks awesome.. What size are the CE28s by the way? I would love a set for my R34! One day anyway!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

They are 19x9.5 +12


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Dino, what size tyres are they? I've had a quick look today on UK sites and can't find them. Might try and get a set when mine need replacing.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

are they already in the EU?!? why does it take so long to get good tires here in NA they only just recently started getting RE01Rs in large numbers.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

tyres are 275/30/19

I don't think these will be sold outside Japan. They don't seem to have any sort of euro certification mark stamped on the sidewall.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

not DOT number either ?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

DCD said:


> I don't think these will be sold outside Japan. They don't seem to have any sort of euro certification mark stamped on the sidewall.


Oh man, that would suck big time.

Keep us updated on how well they wear mate.


----------



## RHDJapan (Jan 12, 2006)

YouTube - Bridgestone POTENZA REâ€�11

How are these in the rain ?


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Just found these on Œ©‚ÄƒgƒN‚ð‚·‚é�I ’á‰¿Ši‚Ìƒ^ƒCƒ„‚ªŒ©‚Â‚©‚éƒTƒCƒg
42.510 yen each ( around 210£ each ) Not that expensive, but still up there in the high end.

After watching the clip, does she not say Japan and abroad ? so should be comming to the rest of the world i hope


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

i have been wanting these since i first laid eyes on them ages ago (months).

let me know what ya think, for real! i wanted to get RE-01's but they really were not great, but nice at a good price. then they had the pdf showing how much better they were. i was stuck on these from that moment on!

in any case. 
yokohama Advan A048's are probably annother top performer. the replacements just releassed info yokohama Advan A050!
Photo
ADVAN / PRODUCTS / ADVAN NEOVA
Photo
ƒ^ƒCƒ„�FADVAN A050 - ƒˆƒRƒnƒ}ƒ^ƒCƒ„ [YOKOHAMA TIRE]

EDIT:
i also heard the RE-11 were going to be used in SuperGT? anyone hear that?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

RE-11 are street tyres, not S-tyres like the 048 and the newer 050's. So I doub't they will use them in Super GT


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

DCD said:


> RE-11 are street tyres, not S-tyres like the 048 and the newer 050's. So I doub't they will use them in Super GT


doh... i didnt think about it (i should get some sleep).

RE-11 vs�@�E�E�E - Tak_S �y ‚Ý‚ñƒJƒ‰ �z ƒuƒ�ƒO
found some cool vids for RE11.

i guess i ddint read this well enough...
ã‚¿ã‚¤ãƒ¤ã�®èª¿æŸ»ï¼�ï½œã�—ã‚�ã�Ÿã‚“ã�®ãƒ–ãƒ*ã‚°

ok, im going to sleep so i can think right.. but i found this...








doesnt include the RE-11 and i didnt check each of the performance categories so i may have shot my foot again.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

LingLong? Someone has to teach the Chinese about English language marketing...

Dino, congrats man. Boy that took a while, huh?


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

LOL @ the Toyo T1-Rs

Subaru impreza 1/4 mile bargain specials


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Sidious said:


> LOL @ the Toyo T1-Rs
> 
> Subaru impreza 1/4 mile bargain specials


and your point is?


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Toyo's are great tyres for the money! I notice on the GTROC people tend to swear by Bridgestones and Yokohama - on the SXOC people seem to swear by Toyo T1 or Goodyear Eagle F1 - strange how different cars like different tyres? 

Butuz


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Not all Subaru owners get bargain tires =/ i have a set of RE-01R 245/40/17 on my wrx. Just because the Subaru seems to be the choice car of many a teen, doesn't make them any less a potent platform for use in things other than big ICE and bad body kits.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Dino, would you know what major differences they have compared to the RE-01R ? is it mainly the compounds and pattern or have then worked on other things ?

looking at those small vids looks like they have really stiff sidewalls! the RE11 camera seems to have a lot of shake to it.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback, DCD. On order!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

No offense but the RE-11 are in another level to the tyres posted in that chart. 

I never used the RE-01R, just drove cars with them fitted. It's hard to pinpoint the improvements as they may be very small but I think grip level in slightly increased throughout. I'll need more driving time to comment more.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

I've sworn by RE-01R's up till now, they've been great! I reckon I was 1 second slower per lap on RE-01R's than on S tyres at Tsukuba in the '86 and when drifting, I kept them on the front to quell any nasty understeer - which worked very well.

I tried them on Kanzen's R34 GT-R on our Fuji mountain day last year and they felt great on that too. 

Excellent grip with progressive slide on the circuit, but none of the evil tramlining on public roads that the RE55S S tyres gave... I feel safer on them in the wet too.

Once I wear out my existing tyres on all 3 cars, I'll be switching to RE-11's on at least 2 of them.

We've supplied these and other S tyres to customers in Europe. They're not DOT approved for Europe, but you can get certificates from manufacturers to say they're equivalent to existing DOT approved models.

Then again, many imported cars from Japan wear non DOT approved tyres and the lack of such markings hasn't caused a problem for any of our customers.


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

RE01-R's were recommended to me when I bought the new wheels and I've been very pleased with them.

Won't be long before they need replacing though, think I'll give these a try.

Linglong :chuckle: That's made my day


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Miguel - Newera said:


> I tried them on Kanzen's R34 GT-R on our Fuji mountain day last year and they felt great on that too. Excellent grip with progressive slide ...


Kanzen, maybe you knew, but did you catch Miguel's admission? Hopefully you were in the car with him...

sorry, just playing lawyer today, not trying to get anyone in trouble, really!

The RE-01Rs are great tires - but when I switch over to S-tires in the same size (Yokohama A050s) for a track day - the difference in grip is amazing. It's hard for me to go on the track without S-tires. However, the reverse is true in the rain, I think. I wonder if BS has been able to get closer to the grip of an S-tire? Looking forward to trying them out at my next tire replacement. (but damn, they are expensive... about 10,000 yen more per tire than comparables).


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Yeah, it was me who kept badgerring you to get RE-01R's Nick 

Aki, No, he wasn't in the car with me. I set him free in my RX-7 and offered him the key to the AE86 too in return.

Maybe on heavier and more powerful cars there's a greater difference with S tyres and RE-01R's as they'll tend to get hotter, I expect.
Shell stiffness, bush & suspension setup can make a lot of difference on grip too


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Miguel, with regards to the non dot thing, some people over here in Canada who bought wheels that came with Japanese non DOT tires, the customs agents were told to destroy the tire! nice big slash to the side walls, then they are good to go.

Of course, they dont do that if the wheels are mounted on a car :chuckle:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Sounds a bit barbaric if you ask me...! 

You mean to say Canadian customs will deliberately damages goods that are sent by post / courier? Surely the owners could claim for damages against Customs for that!!!

We've gotten certificates from the tyre companies in case of need, for example UK E-SVA.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Well i ordered a set of wheels for winter use (the tires were shite but thats not the point) and they had large slashes in the tire and a nice "opened by Canada Customs" sticker on them. So i asked around and apparently if they want to they are allowed as the product does not meet Canada standards.

i didnt care since i paid for the wheels not the rubber. but i found it kinda stupid too.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

lol i just thought about it, i spose they could have done it making sure nothing was inside there...surely easier ways to do it, but who knows!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Perhaps like you say they were checking for drugs, etc, Rain - I really doubt that Canadian Customs could care less if tyres carried a little DOT marking. 

I could just imagine a customs officer weilding a pneumatic hack saw / large hammer with "Opened at Canada customs" engraved on the end - to use on whatever he wanted to in case it wasn't approved for road use..

Imagine that at the docks.... Your headlights & window glass don't carry a Canada DOT approval mark... :banned: :banned: :banned: 

:chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

lol have you seen what the poor guys in BC are reduced to using for non ******** lights? :chuckle: Honda Accord headlights!!!


----------



## rockcrete (Jan 15, 2007)

Canada Customs cares VERY much if you have non DOT tires.

And my car doesn't have Accord headlights 

If you look in my Targa thread, you will notice that I replaced the projectors with Hella 90mm modules - I had to replace the high beams too - with Camaro ones, because my car wouldn't pass inspection with the OEM lenses on the lights - they just mysteriously reappeared on the car after. (They don't actually even check your beam pattern here, only the markings on the lights!)


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

Butuz said:


> Toyo's are great tyres for the money! I notice on the GTROC people tend to swear by Bridgestones and Yokohama - on the SXOC people seem to swear by Toyo T1 or Goodyear Eagle F1 - strange how different cars like different tyres?
> 
> Butuz



I dont think any Toyo tyre (except the R888) are great, they're acceptable for a rep mobil or a hot hatch where ultimate grip doesnt really matter. Toyo just tends to have a good marketing campaign, with plenty of adverts on most car magazines and movies, hence alot of hype from the media.

Their tyres are very much like most middle and budget tyres, pretty tread, and good initial grip when cold and with "progressive" breakaway, which tends to impress car journalists and people who need cheapish rubber as they spent too much on engine parts :flame:


----------

